# Going through m/c



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

Warning if this is too graphic for anyone-

This is my first m/c and I am not sure what is normal. I'm having some really awful cramping and have passed some pretty large clots or tissue. It seems to happen suddenly. I can feel it coming and I have to rush to the bathroom or I soak right through the pad. I am guessing that this is "normal" but I'm not sure. I started out with some really light bleeding the past 24 hours, but this afternoon it has gotten really heavy.

I am just hoping that I can pass this all on my own so I don't have to go through a D&C on top of this. Anyone have any similar experience?

(I am supposed to be 10 weeks, but at the u/s Monday, was told by the RE that I was measuring 6.5 with no heartbeat or bloodflow, and an enlarged yolk sac. She took me off the progesterone suppositories in hopes that I m/c on my own.)

Anyway, thanks for reading. I thought that I had finally stopped crying about this yesterday, but no such luck









**Deja Vu- I am going through this again one year later (post #23)


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sorry Shawnna.
I've got no words of wisdom. But I think there is a what to expect during m/c thread somewhere. Hopefully someone can chime in with knowledge in the area.


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

{{{{{{{{{{{{Shawnna}}}}}}}}}}}}}









Unfortunately, I don't have any m/c advice... but there are mamas here who I'm sure can help.

I just wanted to give you a hug and cry with you.







I'm so so soooo sorry.


----------



## Luvable_Mommy (Apr 25, 2009)

I am going through a similar right thing now, I lost the egg sac/tissues on Tuesday and today (Friday) is the first day I haven't been in pain and the bleeding is FINALLY slowing.

I'll let you know when it actually stops...

If you want anymore info send me a message.

XOXO
-Steph


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I did manage to get a few hours of sleep before the cramping and bleeding started up again. I see that sticky thread now, I'm off to read it.

Steph- So sorry that you are going through this too :


----------



## reese_6773 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've gone through one miscarriage, and am about to go through my second. I remember having my then one year old strapped to my back in a beco, and running back in forth to the bathroom with him attached to me because he didn't understand what was going on. The bleeding was heavy for two or three days, and then slowed down like a period. I also passed a lot of clots and tissue. I'm not looking forward to going through it again, although its coming.

Hugs, and I know what you're going through, I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Just wanted to give you a







I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

You do not want to be soaking through more than two pads in an hour _consistantly_. This can be a sign of hemmorage. Call your doctor if you are, or if you start to feel overly weak. Also, be aware that when passing large clots some women can feel faint...it's almost like a shock responce. I'm *so* sorry about your loss. Let the tears fall...it's the only way.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss..







Your miscarriage sounds like mine - sharp pain, cramps, gushes of blood... the works. I hope it resolves on its own and you don't need an intervention. Lots of times it does, just give it a few days.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## demottm (Nov 15, 2006)

I had a m/c the first time I got preggo. I had a ton of cramping that had me bent over in pain. I bled for about 3 weeks, and thought the baby had already come out. But then at the very end something the size of a plum came out...I had to push it a little. It was very unmistakeable, not soft. What they measured was 7wks preg but I didn't start to bleed until 12 weeks along. We burried our 1st baby and still talk to it when we pass by. Sorry if this was too graphic. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

So sorry.







While experiences can vary, it sounds like what you're going through is normal so far. It's tough, I know. This thread is helpful is you're looking for more: EXACTLY what to expect with a m/c


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry.









I had a similar kind of bleeding (two days of spotting and then *gushing* on the day of the m/c). If your bleeding is just flowing without slowing down, you do need to see someone. That doesn't mean you'll necessarily need a d&c (I didn't) but you can't bleed like that for long without getting into trouble.







:


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and advice. The bleeding has definitely lessened to more like a period now. I only had gushes over about 18 hours intermittantly, and realized that much of it was blood along with fluid, so not all blood. I never felt like it was out of control.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Just more {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}.


----------



## Luvable_Mommy (Apr 25, 2009)

This maybe TMI but just wanted to let you know that after 8 days (2 spotting then 4 full bleeding then 2 more days of spotting), the bleeding is finally done.

Just wanted to give you some hope!

BIG HUGS Oak!

XOXO
-Steph


----------



## GMum (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh mama, I am so very sorry for your loss







. I hope you found that sticky helpful and you take gentle care of yourself.







.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

oh shawnna...i'm so very sorry my friend...


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling much better.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Shawnna.....so sorry to see you hear. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

Well, I had a u/s at the RE's office and it looks like everything has passed except for a small clot (1.5 cm). She's not concerned and said that everything else looks good. I am still lightly spotting.

Thanks for all the support everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

Had to come and find this thread b/c here I am again 1 year later!

Had a great scan 2 weeks ago and the baby looked beautiful and 8 weeks along. Went back on Wednesday and once again, no heartbeat, movement or bloodflow, and it had already started looking amorphous compared to the last scan.

She took me off the progesterone and now I wait for the bleeding to start. I'll turn 42 on Friday, so DH and I have decided to start preventing. My body is obviously trying to tell me something and I just cannot keep going through this


----------



## gentlecowgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh No Mama! I am so sorry.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------

